
How Emulsifiers Are Messing with Our Guts (and Making Us Fat) - walterbell
http://civileats.com/2015/02/25/how-emulsifiers-are-messing-with-our-guts-and-making-us-fat/
======
milesvp
So my suspicion is that the fundamental problem with emulsifiers is that they
increase the surface area of the foods we eat. Food surface area seems to be a
prime factor in how quickly we digest foods. In terms of carbs this leads to
spikes in blood sugar and subsequent spikes in insulin which seems to be
highly problematic both in insulin sensitivity and in tendency to keep
snacking. I suspect a similar process is happening with emulsified lipids as
well.

~~~
aisofteng
Interesting guess. Is it based on anything?

------
Neliquat
(2015)

I wonder if any follow up studies have been done by now...

